# New in Penang - looking for a place to stay



## Lucille (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello everybody !

I'm a French woman, working as a trainee teacher in Penang. I'll be in Penang for 7 months and I have no friends yet, would be nice to meet some people ^_^

By the way, i'm looking for a apartment to share or rent (cheap rental). Prefer area near bus 101 : Taman Krystal, Gurney, Pulau Tikus, Burma Road, Komtar... Actually my working place is near Burma Road.

Please contact me if you have any tips about living in Penang, if you hear about a room/apartment for rent, or just want to be friends =)

Thank you all, and nice to meet you !


----------



## mrdamon88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to Penang Lucille!


----------



## mrdamon88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Lucille, have you found your place to stay yet? =)


----------



## askpat88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Be a friend*



Lucille said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> I'm a French woman, working as a trainee teacher in Penang. I'll be in Penang for 7 months and I have no friends yet, would be nice to meet some people ^_^
> 
> ...


Hi Lucille 
I would love to be your friend 
Regards Patrick


----------



## YellowSarong (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Lucille
I'm moving to Penang in a couple of days to Gurney/Erskine area. I'm living in Langkawi at the moment. I'm not a bar person either. Maybe we can become friends. 
All the best.


----------



## askpat88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi yellow sarong. You can contact me if you need any help in Penang. 
Welcome to Penang yellow sarong.


----------



## askpat88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Welcome to Penang*

Welcome to Peanng Yellow Sarong.
If you need anything or information on Penang you are welcome to contact me .
regards Patrick 







YellowSarong said:


> Hi Lucille
> I'm moving to Penang in a couple of days to Gurney/Erskine area. I'm living in Langkawi at the moment. I'm not a bar person either. Maybe we can become friends.
> All the best.


----------

